# Missing Pensacola Jet skier



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Local channel 3 news just said that last night a woman reported her 47 year old husband did not return from a jet ski ride. Anyone know anything more?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Know they suspended the search due to weather. That is about it.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Hope god returns him home safety. That being said, we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

You would think at 47 he would know better...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Lets hope he is at his girlfriends house or a strip club


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

The coast guard is still issuing a pon-pon for him. I hope they find him soon and he is o.k.

Capt John Ward
Sea Tow Destin/Pensacola/Orange Beach
850-492-5070

www.seatow.com


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know where he left from/where he was last seen? Gulf,Bay? ICW,by grand lagoon?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Lost Skier*



wld1985 said:


> Anyone know where he left from/where he was last seen? Gulf,Bay? ICW,by grand lagoon?


This would definitely help!

Skiing alone? Tch! Tch! 

I really hope that he's OK. MHO C2


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Stupid is as stupid does.


hmmm. How about human.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The CG said last seen 7 miles South of Perdido Pass on the radio yesterday.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

news story


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Instead of saying things like 
"we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement" (I'm glad (or hope) your not in charge with an attitude like that) 
and calling him stupid, and all that trash,
I'll say a prayer for the man. there is a family and a Son (from the news story) that does not know where their Father is right now.
Tell me you have never done anything in your life when in hindsight that turned out to "not the best idea" and I'll say your full of BS.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is it one of the jet ski fishermen on here?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know, all i know is in this thread. (which isnt much)


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> hmmm. How about human.


 
this


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Instead of saying things like
> "we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement" (I'm glad (or hope) your not in charge with an attitude like that)
> and calling him stupid, and all that trash,
> I'll say a prayer for the man. there is a family and a Son (from the news story) that does not know where their Father is right now.
> Tell me you have never done anything in your life when in hindsight that turned out to "not the best idea" and I'll say your full of BS.


 
and this

hope he makes it home to his family, prayers said


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Sorry for the family but to willingly go fishing offshore on a jet ski during a hurricane warning?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Realtor said:


> Instead of saying things like
> "we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement" (I'm glad (or hope) your not in charge with an attitude like that)
> and calling him stupid, and all that trash,
> I'll say a prayer for the man. there is a family and a Son (from the news story) that does not know where their Father is right now.
> Tell me you have never done anything in your life when in hindsight that turned out to "not the best idea" and I'll say your full of BS.



Well said.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Prayers to his family


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Y'all may know this but in case you don't. Spot (www.findmyspot.com) is one of several brands of personal locators. Cost about $100 and about $100 a year for the service. You can send pre scripted text messages and an SOS, it will broadcast your Lat/Lon. Simple easy to use and supposedly water proof. Works on land for hunters, hikers etc. 

Something like this plus a strobe will go a long way in getting you found if you need to be found. 

I have done a bit of SAR and can tell you it is really hard to see someone even when they are in the open and waving their arms. On the other hand a strobe or even a mirror flashing at a helicopter will be seen a long way.

Hope the guy is found safe and sound.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> hmmm. How about human.


Fair enough.

When you mess with the sea, however, it will mess with you right back.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont know why he went out some people will risk their life to get thrills or fish. I have been the first to do stupid stuff. My prayers go with him and his family. Has any heard if he has been found or not?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Realtor said:


> Instead of saying things like
> "we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement" (I'm glad (or hope) your not in charge with an attitude like that)
> and calling him stupid, and all that trash,
> I'll say a prayer for the man. there is a family and a Son (from the news story) that does not know where their Father is right now.
> Tell me you have never done anything in your life when in hindsight that turned out to "not the best idea" and I'll say your full of BS.


You do realize that the 42012 buoy was reporting NINETEEN FEET yesterday, right?

I really feel sorry for the men and women who have to risk their lives to save people like this guy. I would pluck him out of the water in a heartbeat if I came across him and I'm not saying he is (or was) not human. But what he did was stupid. And now we are alive and he's likely dead, so there is no point in arguing about it.

How many deaths have there been this year on the water from Destin to Pensacola? It's crazy. I almost got rammed while I was anchored by a guy and his 6 yo kid who were driving their jetski in the fog with about 20 ft visibility. They were running flat out and he cut the motor about 30 feet from my boat.


----------



## Hewes your daddy? (Mar 9, 2009)

I think a little consideration should be had for the people that risk there lives searching for people that make these foolish choices in terrible conditions like this. Most, if not all of those responders have family and are putting their lives on the line every time someone decides to do something like this. Our prayers should be for all of the parties involved. Let's all think before we do these blatantly stupid things and consider those that have to pick up the pieces.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Instead of saying things like
> "we should not have to go out here because of someone's poor judgement" (I'm glad (or hope) your not in charge with an attitude like that)
> and calling him stupid, and all that trash,
> I'll say a prayer for the man. there is a family and a Son (from the news story) that does not know where their Father is right now.
> Tell me you have never done anything in your life when in hindsight that turned out to "not the best idea" and I'll say your full of BS.



I wonder if your response would be the same if he smoked pot and got fired from his job and now tax payers had to fork over welfare so his wife and kid could eat.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

WW2 said:


> I wonder if your response would be the same if he smoked pot and got fired from his job and now tax payers had to fork over welfare so his wife and kid could eat.


 What I think what Realtor is trying to say is that the man had a wife and kid. Whether he smoked pot and got fired from his job has nothing to do with it. The ones left behind have to deal with it whether it was stupid or not. We all have done stupid things in our lives. We are just lucky (the ones still here) to have survived it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> You do realize that the 42012 buoy was reporting NINETEEN FEET yesterday, right?
> 
> I really feel sorry for the men and women who have to risk their lives to save people like this guy. I would pluck him out of the water in a heartbeat if I came across him and I'm not saying he is (or was) not human. But what he did was stupid. And now we are alive and he's likely dead, so there is no point in arguing about it.
> 
> How many deaths have there been this year on the water from Destin to Pensacola? It's crazy. I almost got rammed while I was anchored by a guy and his 6 yo kid who were driving their jetski in the fog with about 20 ft visibility. They were running flat out and he cut the motor about 30 feet from my boat.


yes, I think I saw something about a TS in the area.... I cannot speak for any of the other accidents or near misses you mention. I have no knowledge concerning them.....



WW2 said:


> I wonder if your response would be the same if he smoked pot and got fired from his job and now tax payers had to fork over welfare so his wife and kid could eat.


You lost me on this one. Not sure what your point here.

no real need to get all twisted up on my post here. seems there are alot of folks trigger happy to call him stupid (will admit the weather is not the best for water activities) with the limited knowledge known, Thats unless you all know more than I, and I only know whats in this post....

stupid or not, there is a family hurting tonight, and my heart goes out to them, no matter who they are.... My last post on this subject, have a good evening, I hope you all made it through the storm well and with no or limited damage.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Wayne, I would be pissed off if this man was on welfare and had a jet ski and the extra money to use it for enjoyment but yet was pulling money from the government to buy food.

I've done some stupid crap and lucky to still be above the grass. Prayers to his family.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Realtor said:


> yes, I think I saw something about a TS in the area.... I cannot speak for any of the other accidents or near misses you mention. I have no knowledge concerning them.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a good person for being concerned and I mean that honestly. Like I said, I would do anything I could to help another boater or person in distress while out in that great wilderness that we use as our playground. Sometimes people make bad choices, though, and it hurts the ones closest to them. I guess it is easy to call somebody dumb or stupid and that's my fault. I still can't believe how many deaths and accidents there have been this year.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

whalerjon said:


> Sorry for the family but to willingly go fishing offshore on a jet ski during a hurricane warning?


That's my point too. My heart goes out to the family. Also, my heart goes out the the Coast Guard men and women who had to risk their lives and go out in a tropical storm to look for this Darwin Award candidate. 

I actually wonder if it was not suicide by jet ski.

Yeah, I'm a dirty, rotten you know what, but I call it like I see it.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Fanner50 said:


> That's my point too. My heart goes out to the family. Also, my heart goes out the the Coast Guard men and women who had to risk their lives and go out in a tropical storm to look for this Darwin Award candidate.
> 
> I actually wonder if it was not suicide by jet ski.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a dirty, rotten you know what, but I call it like I see it.


I wondered the same thing, Possible suicide. HE KNOR THE JETSKI HAS BEEN FOUND?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bump anyone heard anything?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Tobiwan said:


> Bump anyone heard anything?


They suspended the search again yesterday. The guy is likely dead by now.

42012 buoy is still reading around 8 feet.

That's all I know.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

He was found at Sherman Cove.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Alive or dead?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

news reported a body, so I assume he perished.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Prayers to his family and I am glad they can have some closure.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Last I heard he was 7 miles south of perdido pass...and he was found at Sherman cove? That's quite a ways maybe he was trying to get home?


----------



## rq (Mar 9, 2009)

Prayers sent .


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Tobiwan said:


> Last I heard he was 7 miles south of perdido pass...and he was found at Sherman cove? That's quite a ways maybe he was trying to get home?


I hate it for the family but I would love to hear some details on this one.


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.fox10tv.com/dpp/news/local_news/pensacola/body-washes-ashore-near-nas-pensacola

There aren't very many details in the story though.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

A body washed ashore at Pensacola Naval Air Station on Thursday night, and investigators believe it is the 47-year-old jet-skiier that has been missing since earlier this week.The body, whose identity has not been released, washed up ashore at Sherman Cove and investigators were dispatched at about 7:45 p.m. Coast Guard Petty Officer Matthew Degerolamo said crews had searched for the body on Thursday, a search that had been suspended because of weather conditions.
The jet-skiier was reported missing by his wife on Monday night. The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission, as well as the Coast Guard, is continuing the investigation. The Medical Examiner’s Office will perform an autopsy to identify the body, Degerolamo said.


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

thats so sad. prayers to the wife and family.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Prayers Sent*

My prayers are for the wife and family during these trying times. C2


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Body has been confirmed as the missing jet skier.prayers to all


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Escambia County sheriff’s investigators have confirmed that the body that washed ashore at Pensacola Naval Air Station on Thursday night is that of a Jet Ski rider missing since earlier this week.

*__*Mark Thomas, 47, of Pensacola, was reported missing Monday night by his wife.*_


_*Coast Guard air personnel searched for his body several times this week but had no luck locating him or the Jet Ski, authorities said.*_

_*On Thursday night, Thomas’ body washed up into Sherman Cove Marina, and his identity was confirmed on Friday, the Sheriff’s Office said.

*_*What amazes me is that it "washed up" into Sherman Cove Marina. There is little current in there, and one heck of a small channel to get in there. Still trying to figure, if he was in the GOM, and washed into Shermans, it would \seem like Sherman's would collect allot of washed up debris, just saying

Has the jet ski been located?
*


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I think that its the direction of the wind from Isaac. I bet a lot of things washed up in Sherman Cove. Praying for the Thomas family.


----------

